# Lizards > General Geckos >  Holy psychedelic tokays, Batman!

## Kara

We just got some new crazy tokays to add to our group...can't wait till they settle in & fatten up a bit.  :Very Happy: 






Enjoy!

K~

----------


## JLC

BEAUTIFUL!!  Wow, those are some amazing colors!

----------


## xdeus

Cool critters!  I love that last macro shot.  I swear those are the most alien looking creatures on the planet.    :Alien:

----------


## Freakie_frog

wow. great looking little guys

----------


## monk90222

Those are awesome!! How hard is it to tame them down??..I've heard they can be quite ornery!!

----------


## Evan Jamison

I love the yellow on the lavender Kara, awesome!!! :eek:  :Sweeet:

----------


## Nate

Kara is a meany....she likes to make us jealous.....  :Taz:  

gorgeous....w00t

----------


## daniel1983

Great Pictures of wicked cool animals  :Wink:  

Do you have an albino tokay yet (if they are even around)?

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Wow Batman,
Nice Tokays, congrats on the newbies to your already ausome crew...
Rusty

----------


## tigerlily

Such vibrant colors!   :Long tongue:   I really like that second little guy.   :Sweeet:

----------


## Schlyne

That is nutty.  I see purple!

----------


## steveo

:Long tongue:  :Long tongue:  :Long tongue:  WOW! SWEET HOLY TOKAY TEETH!  :Very Happy:  tokays are my fave of all geckos there absolute beauties....im now jealous as hell

----------


## geckoplus

I love the yellow color on the lavender Kara!!! Nice

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Fantastic colors. Favorite pic is the last one. :Sunny:

----------

